# Build 36 Issue - SMS Split



## michaelangel07

Personal issue or bug?

I checked the box to split messages and it doesn't work. Any thoughts?


----------



## snandlal

Well the framework in your ROM needs to be supported to sms split. Which are you using?

Just replacing an Mms.apk that has sms split is not enough.


----------



## michaelangel07

I'm using AOKP milestone 6--sorry, no longer Build 36 like originally posted


----------

